# How much should a baby eat?



## MRoseB (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea of what, how much and when a baby should eat?

He's 10mos and I'm feeding him (basically) what we eat.  He loves meat and fruits, but he eats a ton!  For such a little guy I'm worried he's getting too much.  I read 2 snacks a day, but what should be a snack size? breakfast? I'm confused, help!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2009)

MRoseB said:


> Does anyone have any idea of what, how much and when a baby should eat?
> 
> He's 10mos and I'm feeding him (basically) what we eat.  He loves meat and fruits, but he eats a ton!  For such a little guy I'm worried he's getting too much.  I read 2 snacks a day, but what should be a snack size? breakfast? I'm confused, help!




What does your pediatrician have to say on the subject?


----------



## MRoseB (Dec 10, 2009)

lol he says whatever i'm doing must be fine (no literally that's what he says).  but i'm confused on what kinds of snacks are best (besides cheerios).  i haven't been to the ped in the last month since his appetite seems to be growing.  good idea i should go


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2009)

MRoseB said:


> lol he says whatever i'm doing must be fine (no literally that's what he says).  but i'm confused on what kinds of snacks are best (besides cheerios).  i haven't been to the ped in the last month since his appetite seems to be growing.  good idea i should go



Babies do go through growth spurts when they eat a lot more.  As long as the Dr. is OK with his weight I see no issue.

Aim for more healthful snacks.  It seems all kids love Cheerios.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2009)

Start doing fruits and veggies for snacks. It is a great idea to get kids in the habit of eating healthy right off the bat so they can continue good eating habits throughout their life.


----------



## MRoseB (Dec 10, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> ...As long as the Dr. is OK with his weight I see no issue.




haha no.. he's a great ped but my baby started losing wgt  (this was months ago now) and he didn't say a thing (probably b/c there was a huge weight gain at the first, so he thought it was a normal slow down?).  then it got crazy so i finally went and asked him specifically about it, only THEN did he offer some helpful suggestions.  actually WIC gave more help than he did as far as wgt.  so yea that's why i'm not trusting him hoping to get more info here about good foods to eat and how much or little.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 10, 2009)

Ummm, you should trust your pediatrician and continue with information from WIC. There are also books that they can recommend, and/or websites that could be helpful. An online forum is not a replacement for a pediatrician.
guidelines for children's nutritional needs - Google Search


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

Baby's stomach (on the average) is a size of that baby's fist. That is approximately how much baby can eat without stretching the stomach. Now, some will want to eat more, some will want to eat less. I've had both, but out of 5 - 3 pretty much kept to this schedule.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2009)

GB said:


> Start doing fruits and veggies for snacks. It is a great idea to get kids in the habit of eating healthy right off the bat so they can continue good eating habits throughout their life.



Very good advice!! Right now there's lots of fresh vegetables/fruit in my house...but I want a Milky Way so bad it's driving me nuts!!!! 

Provide that boy with a balanced diet...Healthy Snacks or none at all...He'll eat what he needs and the amount he needs...Watch out!!! He'll be a man before you know it!!!

Have Fun & Enjoy!

(headed out for a Milky Way)


----------



## jabbur (Dec 10, 2009)

Most babies will eat until they are full then stop.  It is rare for a baby to overeat.  At 10 mos old, eating what you eat is fine.  Let him feed himself as much as possible too.  You'll know he's done when he starts playing with the food more than putting it in his mouth!  Babies should never lose weight after the first week.  Some may stair step it up the growth chart and some will do the steady growth and some will shoot up during breast feeding the slow down when solids are introduced.   Each child is different.  Serve him healthy variety, watch his gums for paleness (indicates anemia) and let him guide you as to the amount.  He may just be going through a growth spurt so needs more calories now.  Relax and enjoy your little one.  As far as the doc goes, you really need to be able to trust your pediatrician.  If you don't, maybe you need to ask around and check out some others in your area.  I'm not saying he's wrong but it's important for you to feel comfortable with the relationship.


----------



## velochic (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually up to about 1 yr. - 15 mos. or so, solids are just for experimenting.  Babies really need to get their calories and nutrients from momma's milk.  The rest is just for fun.  Random table foods do not have the complete set of amino acids and other nutrients that a baby's brain and body need.  I would read up more on the AAP website.  My own dd didn't eat anything but breastmilk until she was about 1, when she actually started swallowing the food she put in her mouth (before that, she just spit them out).  Until she was almost 2, breastmilk was her main source of calories.  She was a chubby little thing that never got sick and she (at nearly 8 now) ended up having a very discerning palate and likes just about everything from mussels to Indian food to duck tongue (seriously).  Right now is the time for exploration of food, not actually having it be any part of nutrition.  Good luck!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

velochic said:


> ... momma's milk. The rest is just for fun.


 

And what if there is no milk?


----------



## MRoseB (Dec 10, 2009)

jabbur thank you, that is wonderful advice.  and someone else mentioned that babies do stop eating when they are full and now that i think about it sometimes he does start playing.  so that's good to remember too.  thank you.  i'm a first time mom and have no idea what to do lol.

i'm glad the whole milk thing worked for you velochic but i have to agree with Charlie 





CharlieD said:


> And what if there is no milk?


  i've heard by books professionals, etc. over and over that all moms have milk and enough milk but i've heard from friends and associates that some DO NOT have enough milk.  i've had this problem too.  at first it was way too much and then as he began sleeping more and actually taking naps, the milk lessened to the point that he wasn't getting enough calories (this was the prob why he was losing weight).  maybe it was my fault but either way it is what it is for some.  but i'm thankful for formula and will be nursing again if we should have another kid.  maybe it was a fluke 

thanks everyone for the links and advice.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

Good luck, trust your instincts. Mothers usually have them. Other wise how did we ever survive for thousands, or is it millions, of years.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2009)

MRoseB, my kids were on complete table food by 1year. At 10mos, they ate basically what we did at the same times and nursed at naps and bedtimes. Every baby is different. I had one who was the busiest baby you ever saw and was in the 5th percentile for weight. She ate so much of EVERYTHING at 6 months I thought she must have a tapeworm!  My other one was as average as you can imagine, but refused carrots or peas. Go figure. Drs often don't give you much info because kids ARE so individual.  

Try not to stress too much about food. They eat what they like. If they eat a bunch of meat one day they will often not eat any the next. There is no one hard and fast rule for kids. Offer them healthy choices and thats what they will choose. You're doing great. 

Some babies DO lose weight. (My hyperactive one I mentioned above did, but was in the pink of health always) It is, however, often a warning sign that they are sick. If they show other symptoms as well as weight loss get them to the Dr. If they just lose a bit but are otherwise unchanged don't stress, but keep an eye on it. 

Babies are pretty resilient little creatures. Have fun with him and enjoy every moment.


----------



## velochic (Dec 10, 2009)

MRoseB said:


> jabbur thank you, that is wonderful advice.  and someone else mentioned that babies do stop eating when they are full and now that i think about it sometimes he does start playing.  so that's good to remember too.  thank you.  i'm a first time mom and have no idea what to do lol.
> 
> i'm glad the whole milk thing worked for you velochic but i have to agree with Charlie   i've heard by books professionals, etc. over and over that all moms have milk and enough milk but i've heard from friends and associates that some DO NOT have enough milk.  i've had this problem too.  at first it was way too much and then as he began sleeping more and actually taking naps, the milk lessened to the point that he wasn't getting enough calories (this was the prob why he was losing weight).  maybe it was my fault but either way it is what it is for some.  but i'm thankful for formula and will be nursing again if we should have another kid.  maybe it was a fluke
> 
> thanks everyone for the links and advice.



If you do have another, make sure to contact your local La Leche League leader.

Otherwise, substitute "formula" for "breastmilk" in my previous post.  It still applies.  Babies' digestive systems have to mature.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2009)

velochic, I just reread your post about food just being "for fun" before 12-15 months of age. While I do agree that nursing or formula are essential to babies, I must respectfully disagree that food is for fun and not nutrition. Researchers are always changing what we ought to be doing with our babies. 40 years ago Moms fed their babies cereal at 6 weeks, now we start more slowly because we know more about physiology. The digestive system goes through closure (becoming more selective about what it allows through the lining) about 4-6 months so thereafter babies can eat a regular diet. 

My earlier comment about babies being individual stands. What works for one of us may not work for you MRoseB. Your baby is unique. If you make sure the things you offer are healthy then you are well ahead of the game. 

Were you looking for a list of some likely things to feed your little sweetie? I bet we could come up with lots of thoughts for you if you are.


----------



## MRoseB (Dec 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> Were you looking for a list of some likely things to feed your little sweetie? I bet we could come up with lots of thoughts for you if you are.



thanks Alix   yes I was looking for a list of ideal foods for babies at this point.  but thanks for all the help you've given this far


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll come back with a list. Must drive a daughter at the moment.


----------



## velochic (Dec 13, 2009)

Alix said:


> velochic, I just reread your post about food just being "for fun" before 12-15 months of age. While I do agree that nursing or formula are essential to babies, I must respectfully disagree that food is for fun and not nutrition.




As a La Leche League leader for 6 years, this is a question that is asked very often.  I'm sorry, but until a year and often a few months beyond, breastmilk (or formula) should be the primary source of nutrition.  Solids are just experimenting until then.  Believe what you want, but we are required to keep up on current recommendations and that is what the AAP says.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2009)

Not debating with you or what the La Leche league has to say. I'm just more inclined to do my own research (I can provide you with lots of articles to support my position just as I am sure you can find lots to support yours) and to do what works for my own kids. 

The La Leche League is a wonderful organization, but as with every organization it has its own biases. I'm glad it worked for you and your child (children?) I'm merely providing my own opinion. 

MRoseB, 

As I said, at 10 months my kids were both eating whatever we ate. I was careful to make sure anything they were given was in bite sized (non choking sized!) pieces. As I recall, my girls were particularly fond of past of any shape and description. They liked ham and chicken, not beef so much. Cheese, but only a bit. Mandarin orange bits...whooee! Lots of those. I'll think some more and edit later.


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 14, 2009)

velochic said:


> As a La Leche League leader for 6 years, this is a question that is asked very often.  I'm sorry, but until a year and often a few months beyond, breastmilk (or formula) should be the primary source of nutrition.  Solids are just experimenting until then.  Believe what you want, but we are required to keep up on current recommendations and that is what the AAP says.



Believe what you want. At 2 weeks I had my son (36 years ago) eating cereal in the evening. Within the next two weeks he was sleeping ALL night.
He was eating what we ate at dinner at 9 months. I would scrape a steak with a spoon making him a "steak pattie" if we were having steak. As a matter of fact his first adult meal was Haddock, I mashed up with a little milk and scalloped potatoes and green beans!! I can not imagine giving a child as old as 1 year a cup of formula and then eating real food in front of them!!! I also believe in baby's being weened by one year. They are mobile and have the motor skills to handle a cup. You can bond with them at other times.
I guess we need the AAP(whatever that is) make recommendations for people who really don't have a clue. As long as you are feeding your child nutritional food you can't go wrong!!!
This is not intended to offend anyone, just stating what I believe.


----------



## velochic (Dec 14, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> Believe what you want. At 2 weeks I had my son (36 years ago) eating cereal in the evening. Within the next two weeks he was sleeping ALL night.



And thankfully, in the past 36 years, just as all medicine has progressed, so has the knowledge about introducing solids.  Not only is it now known that infants SHOULDN'T sleep through the night (smaller, more frequent feeding are healthier than empty calories that just fill the stomach), they have discovered that introducing solids too early causes intestinal bleeding and can lead to many intestinal problems as an adult.

Here's an article that you might want to read before you start advocating something that is VERY unhealthy.  Where that one came from, there are thousands others that prove that starting solids before 6 months is unhealthy and that for about the first year+ that breastmilk (optimally) or formula is going to give all the NUTRITION they need.  Filling a belly, is not necessarily nutritious.  Thank goodness we've come along in the past 36 years.

No offense meant, just saying that times and knowledge have changed.  The AAP is the American Academy of Pediatrics.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2009)

Lets get this back on track shall we? If anyone has more ideas for MRoseB about what to feed her little guy I think she would appreciate it. If we want to continue the liquid vs solid diet bit for babies I'll split off the posts and start a new thread. Again...it serves no purpose to post articles as its easy to find things about any subject and opinion you choose. Everyone does as they feel best. 

Any more ideas on finger foods?


----------



## MRoseB (Dec 14, 2009)

Alix said:


> Lets get this back on track shall we? If anyone has more ideas for MRoseB about what to feed her little guy I think she would appreciate it. If we want to continue the liquid vs solid diet bit for babies I'll split off the posts and start a new thread. Again...it serves no purpose to post articles as its easy to find things about any subject and opinion you choose. Everyone does as they feel best.
> 
> Any more ideas on finger foods?



Thanks Alix and the suggestions


----------



## kadesma (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine are all grown, were not breast fed, it was impossible..So formula was the thing..My first son was 9 lbs and something 24 inches long.  at one week he was started on rice cereal mixed with his formula..Two weeks later I was told to pick a fruit and 2 weeks after that a veggie..Why? the poor child would suck down his milk and then about 10 minutes later would cry til he got more food. He was never over weight but loved his food which has carried over to this day..He is now six three and about 190 lbs. All my kids loved their fruits and veggies..For me the main thing,be it breast feeding or a bottle, make sure you snuggle that baby..I made my girls angry when the grand kids were about 1 they were plopped in a high chair and a plate of food put in front of them..Mommy then ate to her hearts content while baby chucked his/her food on the floor...I was taught that yep you are hungry, but your baby is fed first no matter what.What ever your choice, do what your baby demands feeding wise and hold and love them..Whats right for one might not work for another, no one is right nor wrong.What works is the best.
kadesma


----------

